# British leaving Dubai with Debt to go to Oz!



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

If someone from the UK has 60K debt in Dubai, is aware of coming redundancy and has been offered a job in Australia which they intend to take and repay the debt from Australia what will happen, baring in mind that the address given to the bank was of the parents.. 

Basically I had been told by my boss to look for another job and that he will employ me until I do so. This was in January and I still have not secured another job here in the UAE and he has told me I have another few months or so to go. I will happily allow my last salary to go to my loan but it will not completely clear it. 

I am an honest person and I do plan on repaying my debt from abroad. I do not want a criminal record nor for it to bite me in the ar*e when I am older nor do I want creditors to go banging down my parents door for cash!! 

There is crazy threads on here of how banks are unreasonable and do not listen - what if I just kept transferring the money immediately monthly, would they know any different???


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If someone from the UK has 60K debt in Dubai, is aware of coming redundancy and has been offered a job in Australia which they intend to take and repay the debt from Australia what will happen, baring in mind that the address given to the bank was of the parents..
> 
> ...


You probably know this, but to get the basics out of the way: 

The bank will freeze your account when your final salary hits the account, so you will need to talk to them unless you clear out what funds you have now. Your visa will not be cancelled until the debt is settled, but you may be allowed to leave with it still active and an agreed payment plan with the bank. 

Is the other job confirmed in a written contract that you've accepted and cannot be withdrawn under Australian law? If yes, the bank may be okay with this. If not :noidea:


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

*reply*



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> You probably know this, but to get the basics out of the way:
> 
> The bank will freeze your account when your final salary hits the account, so you will need to talk to them unless you clear out what funds you have now. Your visa will not be cancelled until the debt is settled, but you may be allowed to leave with it still active and an agreed payment plan with the bank.
> 
> ...


 ccc


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

When your final pay goes in it comes with an automatic notification to the bank. The only way I could see a way around this is if they pay you a large final settlement unofficially in cash, well in advance, and then the final pay is some trifling amount. They would potentially find themselves in legal trouble if they did that.

Until the contract is inked, the bank will just assume you're doing a runner. Even those with the intention of paying never do unless they're forced to. 

Again, you probably know this, but do not even attempt to fly via the UAE as long as your debt is unpaid. Even if you're transiting an internal departure lounge where the police have no jurisdiction, they'll arrest you if they get wind of you being there.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> When your final pay goes in it comes with an automatic notification to the bank. The only way I could see a way around this is if they pay you a large final settlement unofficially in cash, well in advance, and then the final pay is some trifling amount. They would potentially find themselves in legal trouble if they did that.
> 
> Until the contract is inked, the bank will just assume you're doing a runner. Even those with the intention of paying never do unless they're forced to.
> 
> Again, you probably know this, but do not even attempt to fly via the UAE as long as your debt is unpaid. Even if you're transiting an internal departure lounge where the police have no jurisdiction, they'll arrest you if they get wind of you being there.


Jesus...

If I could stay here and pay off my debt here with another job then I would but that's proving not to be an option and I have heard horror stories of people here with debt with no job being thrown in jail. I am a young female, I don't think I will survive jail. 

So basically you are saying that, regardless of final payment, my employer will not be able to cancel my visa until I pay my debt??? So if an employee wanted to fire someone and get them off their visa but that person has debt they can not get them off the visa?? 

Yes thank you I am aware of flying situation - my plan was - to have my visa cancelled, return to the UK and then fly to OZ and allow my final payment to be frozen and put towards my debt - phone the bank and continue repaying...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> Jesus...
> 
> If I could stay here and pay off my debt here with another job then I would but that's proving not to be an option and I have heard horror stories of people here with debt with no job being thrown in jail. I am a young female, I don't think I will survive jail.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there's some "Go directly to jail. Do not pass Go! Do not collect $200" kind of deal when it comes to visas and debtors. 

Even if the bank agrees to let you leave the country to take up the new job and settle the debt, you'd still have an active UAE visa until such a time as it's settled. The only option you really have is to do a runner. Strictly speaking you're then an absconder too, but that's the least of your worries.

However, if you get back in touch with the bank and pay back it back, it will probably all get taken care of eventually.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a joke.. in a perfect world I was hoping I could ask my employer not to notify my bank it is my final payment, cancel my visa, leave, start work in Australia and just continue payments from there. Alas.

By do a runner you mean leave Dubai and do not let my employer cancel my visa? I don't think I could live with that worry but I ain't going jail ! How am I supposed to pay it back from jail!! It makes no sense. 

So frustrated with myself beyond belief..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

What has visa cancellation got to do with the bank debt! (unless something has changed recently)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> I don't think I could live with that worry but I ain't going jail ! How am I supposed to pay it back from jail!! It makes no sense.


This country still operates on the concept of bankruptcy being illegal and having debtors prisons. With no offence intended, I continue to be worried by the amount of expats that have no concept of this. 

I breathe easily as my end of service benefit easily wipes out what little I have of my car loan left.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> What has visa cancellation got to do with the bank debt! (unless something has changed recently)


You want to cancel your visa, you need to cancel all your accounts first. You cannot. If you try and leave, the bank opens a case against you and immigration will not cancel it. 

In either case the visa remains open, and you still owe debt in a country where it's illegal to do so.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> This country still operates on the concept of bankruptcy being illegal and having debtors prisons. With no offence intended, I continue to be worried by the amount of expats that have no concept of this.
> 
> I breathe easily as my end of service benefit easily wipes out what little I have of my car loan left.


I was 23 years old when the bank literally threw the money at me, I'm not blaming anyone but myself, however I think the bank should have been a little bit more clear on the consequences of being let go etc but hey..


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

;9927593 said:


> You want to cancel your visa, you need to cancel all your accounts first. You cannot. If you try and leave, the bank opens a case against you and immigration will not cancel it.
> 
> In either case the visa remains open, and you still owe debt in a country where it's illegal to do so.


Fatboyslim

With all due respect now that I think of it, I think you may be wrong in this. My friend left her job with Emirates, they cancelled her visa even though she had a loan and CC. All the bank did was freeze her account ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> Fatboyslim
> 
> With all due respect now that I think of it, I think you may be wrong in this. My friend left her job with Emirates, they cancelled her visa even though she had a loan and CC. All the bank did was freeze her account ...


And it's at the banks discretion, which is why I said you need to engage with them. 

If you outstanding debts and you've not discussed it with them, they will put a block on your file.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> And it's at the banks discretion, which is why I said you need to engage with them.
> 
> If you outstanding debts and you've not discussed it with them, they will put a block on your file.


Ok I see,

I have been reading everywhere that if you approach the bank they may just be "bad" about it and automatically cash your cheque to bounce it and then your truly stuck here..

I feel like I am going to throw up


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> Ok I see,
> 
> I have been reading everywhere that if you approach the bank they may just be "bad" about it and automatically cash your cheque to bounce it and then your truly stuck here..
> 
> I feel like I am going to throw up


And that is often the case unfortunately. 

So looping back around to first response: Is the other job confirmed in a written contract that you've accepted and cannot be withdrawn under Australian law?

You need to convince the bank you aren't doing a runner, and that you will have a source of income in future.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> And that is often the case unfortunately.
> 
> So looping back around to first response: Is the other job confirmed in a written contract that you've accepted and cannot be withdrawn under Australian law?
> 
> You need to convince the bank you aren't doing a runner, and that you will have a source of income in future.


Not yet I received a phone call from the agency to tell me that I was successfully and they would like to offer me and they are writing up the contract now.

I'm guessing my best option is to produce the contract (that hopefully says I can not withdraw) and try to convince them I am not going to do a runner and not pay???


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> Not yet I received a phone call from the agency to tell me that I was successfully and they would like to offer me and they are writing up the contract now.
> 
> I'm guessing my best option is to produce the contract (that hopefully says I can not withdraw) and try to convince them I am not going to do a runner and not pay???


I won't claim to know how the bank will act, but yes that's the best case and I would assume they would agree. 

You'll be approaching them to find a mutually agreed solution to settling your debts, and you're armed with evidence of a future source of income. 

This is where I'd talk to your friend who was with Emirates, on the ins and outs of what she did.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Say nothing, leave, contact the bank from abroad, don't accept liability, just say that you want to make an arrangement, either monthly or full and final, the bank will accept half the amount, get a release letter, the bank knows fine well that they can't get cash from you abroad, so pay half the amount, get a clearance certificate and move on.

I expect a load of abuse for the above post.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Say nothing, leave, contact the bank from abroad, don't accept liability, just say that you want to make an arrangement, either monthly or full and final, the bank will accept half the amount, get a release letter, the bank knows fine well that they can't get cash from you abroad, so pay half the amount, get a clearance certificate and move on.
> 
> I expect a load of abuse for the above post.


That's what I'd do :noidea:


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Say nothing, leave, contact the bank from abroad, don't accept liability, just say that you want to make an arrangement, either monthly or full and final, the bank will accept half the amount, get a release letter, the bank knows fine well that they can't get cash from you abroad, so pay half the amount, get a clearance certificate and move on.
> 
> I expect a load of abuse for the above post.


By leave you mean - literally pack my things and go without informing my employer, aka without cancelling my visa?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> You want to cancel your visa, you need to cancel all your accounts first. You cannot. If you try and leave, the bank opens a case against you and immigration will not cancel it.
> 
> In either case the visa remains open, and you still owe debt in a country where it's illegal to do so.


What are you saying! Do you have personal experience of this or know someone whose visa cancellation was held up due to bank account being open?

If the company does not inform the bank and/or there are no huge sums passing through the bank account (end of service benefits), the banks do not even know that the visa has been cancelled. This I can tell you by my personal experience of having technically worked with 3 different employers.

OP, you are generally correct in your understanding.

The bank has every right to apply your end of service benefits and/or encash the security cheque IF they know that your visa is cancelled (that will be in the fine print of your loan document). If this money is not enough to repay the loan in its entirety, they can file a case and prevent you from leaving. In a number of cases they will not discuss/ accept a payment plan from abroad.

You could do a runner (that is, cancel the visa BUT get the EOSB in cash in hand) and leave some money in your bank account. Keep the payments on time, and the bank will be none the wiser (or cannot do much about it). As a suggestion, are there assets you can sell or friends/ family who can help you clear the loan who will be more trusting of your intention to pay them back?


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

rsinner said:


> What are you saying! Do you have personal experience of this or know someone whose visa cancellation was held up due to bank account being open?
> 
> If the company does not inform the bank and/or there are no huge sums passing through the bank account (end of service benefits), the banks do not even know that the visa has been cancelled. This I can tell you by my personal experience of having technically worked with 3 different employers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, so you are sure that if my employee cancels my visa they are able to do so without making sure I have closed my bank accounts? 

I think I am going to speak to my boss, we have a good relationship, and explain my situation and see if he will give me my eosb and last salary in cheque form and I will deposit an amount to keep the monthly payments going for a few months and then leave and continue to pay from abroad if I can. If not I can sort it from abroad anyway ..


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rsinner said:


> What are you saying! Do you have personal experience of this or know someone whose visa cancellation was held up due to bank account being open?


More than a few, and it boils down to the practicalities. 

Does the OP want to do things entirely by the book and above board, or go with a method that's not but still effective and more importantly gets you out of dodge.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> More than a few, and it boils down to the practicalities.
> 
> Does the OP want to do things entirely by the book and above board, or go with a method that's not but still effective and more importantly gets you out of dodge.


What is the OP?! I'm new here .. 

I think I will cancel my visa, leave Dubai and try to pay off loan from abroad. I am not too fussed about my eos being frozen and put towards my loan because I want to pay it off anyway and I have funds otherwise to help with my move to oz! 

There are many contradicting answers across all the threads relating and when you try to google for official answers again it is only forum threads that are shown. Annoying.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Why not just get your parents to pay the debt and then repay them?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

well here's something you obviously haven't thought about. I assume the Australian company is going to sponsor you for a work visa - erm you'll need a police clearance and all sorts of other legal paperwork from the UAE, as your last country of residence. If you have debt and attempt to do a runner - police record. So that's your entire plan up in smoke. Australia is VERY strict on all of this. I know, as my parents retired from the UAE to Australia and I recently had to go and get all the paperwork done for a friend.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

She may already have Australian citizenship? 

The easiest thing altogether is to go to your parents / close family member and confess. Say you were very young and naive and you got yourself in debt. But you sobered up and you've been paying it back. Ask for a loan (it can't be that much once your final salary and EOS goes toward the loan?), promise to pay it back over a certain number of months. 

If this is not an option at all then do the following:

Get the company to agree not to notify the bank that you're leaving and pay your EOS/final salary in advance, you deposit it in the bank, in the meantime you get a police clearance letter NOW, get your visa cancelled and leave the country. The bank is not any wiser with no salary coming in because they won't be alerted to your final salary transfer.

From Australia keep making payments to the bank account ensuring there's enough to make the monthly payments. 

Once the loan is paid off in full close the account remotely and get the final clearance letter.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> however I think the bank should have been a little bit more clear on the consequences of being let go etc but hey..


Responsibility for understanding the laws of the country is down to you.

It's not as if it's a secret. The press is full of the issue. 

Gen Y attitudes have even less sway in the Middle East than at home ..........


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you ever tried to close an account here remotely? It's virtually impossible!

Also FBT's info about having to close all your accounts before cancelling a visa is rubbish.

As said by others, ask the company to give you personal cheques for your EOSB and NOT to pay it into the bank and give them a heads up.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Also FBT's info about having to close all your accounts before cancelling a visa is rubbish.


Hi,
I think there may be a difference between private and government employees.
I know some government employees who needed clearance letters from both their bank and their landlord - to confirm no monies owed, before their visas were cancelled.
So FBT's post is not exactly "rubbish"!!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think there may be a difference between private and government employees.
> I know some government employees who needed clearance letters from both their bank and their landlord - to confirm no monies owed, before their visas were cancelled.
> So FBT's post is not exactly "rubbish"!!!
> ...


Getting a clearance letter is NOT the same as having to close all your accounts now is it? You can get a clearance letter at ANY time from the bank, it's not a requirement to close the account to get one.

So, yes, having to close your accounts to cancel your visa is still 'rubbish'.

My parents - worked for government companies - left all legal and above board, never closed their accounts. I've had umpteen cancelled visas, not once closed any of my 3 accounts and obtained clearance letters.

My husband was working in Abu Dhabi and you couldn't get more government than who he was working for. Cancelled visa, left the country, no need to close account. 

So I think I have enough examples to conclude that closing a bank account is definitely NOT a requirement to cancelling a visa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Getting a clearance letter is NOT the same as having to close all your accounts now is it? You can get a clearance letter at ANY time from the bank, it's not a requirement to close the account to get one.
> 
> So, yes, having to close your accounts to cancel your visa is still 'rubbish'.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Agreed - both my wife and I have changed jobs and left the country with all accounts open.
We came back on new work visas and then banks unfroze accounts.
The person I was referring to had to produce a bank letter stating they had no loans - before their visa could be cancelled (I never said anything about closing the account).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think there may be a difference between private and government employees.
> I know some government employees who needed clearance letters from both their bank and their landlord - *to confirm no monies owed*, before their visas were cancelled.
> So FBT's post is not exactly "rubbish"!!!
> ...


That's what I was getting at. 

It's laziness on my part not to be specific, but for the OPs purposes it's practically the same thing with no discernible difference: the bank needs to confirm nothing is owed.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

As a government employee of a certain grade at least, you don't need to close your account when you leave. I know a couple of blokes who have left and still have theirs open. (It comes in handy for when your mate picks up and deposits your final cheque for you.) That's a different thing to leaving with debt of course.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> well here's something you obviously haven't thought about. I assume the Australian company is going to sponsor you for a work visa - erm you'll need a police clearance and all sorts of other legal paperwork from the UAE, as your last country of residence. If you have debt and attempt to do a runner - police record. So that's your entire plan up in smoke. Australia is VERY strict on all of this. I know, as my parents retired from the UAE to Australia and I recently had to go and get all the paperwork done for a friend.


Yes thank you I have thought of this, hence why at the beginning I was asking if I could leave and continue paying my payments with the bank none the wiser as to my whereabouts- I've not said once in this thread that I do not want to pay the bank back. I was asking if I can leave and go to Australia and still send monies to the account to continue paying off, or will they know I have no job and jail me.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Why not just get your parents to pay the debt and then repay them?


This is not an option I am afraid but thank you


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> She may already have Australian citizenship?
> 
> The easiest thing altogether is to go to your parents / close family member and confess. Say you were very young and naive and you got yourself in debt. But you sobered up and you've been paying it back. Ask for a loan (it can't be that much once your final salary and EOS goes toward the loan?), promise to pay it back over a certain number of months.
> 
> ...


The second will be my option - to leave Dubai hopefully with my bank none the wiser and continue to pay the loan off until fully cleared. I was never planning on leaving and leaving my debt I just wanted to make sure that I could do this , thank you


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for clarifying the "can I leave without closing my bank account" query - I can see we finally got the answer. 

To keep heads up I think I will go with the option of agreeing with my employer that my EOS will be paid to me in cheque form and leave Dubai with no missed payments on my account and continue paying and hopefully my bank will be none the wiser of my whereabouts! As I have read a lot the bank don't actually question anything unless you start to miss payments which i have not done and will make sure I will not do. Fingers crossed and thank you again to everyone commenting.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The only challenge you may face is whether the bank notices you've stopped receiving your salary. If you have a salary-transfer account which requires you have one, the moment the salary stops the bank is likely to flag this up (if and when they're keen enough to notice it).

If however you've already started making transfers into the account before they notice, they're probably going to be pacified and won't kick up too much of a fuss.

In any case, you're getting out first which is always what you have to do.


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> The only challenge you may face is whether the bank notices you've stopped receiving your salary. If you have a salary-transfer account which requires you have one, the moment the salary stops the bank is likely to flag this up (if and when they're keen enough to notice it).
> 
> If however you've already started making transfers into the account before they notice, they're probably going to be pacified and won't kick up too much of a fuss.
> 
> In any case, you're getting out first which is always what you have to do.


I've been with this bank since my arrival and they have always received my salary so there was no salary transfer - fingers crossed - my plan was to keep enough money in that account to cover X amount of months until I am up and running and receiving salary in Oz then continue transferring monthly.

Thank you for the help fatbhoy


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

jemmlove12 said:


> I've been with this bank since my arrival and they have always received my salary so there was no salary transfer - fingers crossed - my plan was to keep enough money in that account to cover X amount of months until I am up and running and receiving salary in Oz then continue transferring monthly.
> 
> Thank you for the help fatbhoy


I may be misunderstanding you - vice versa - but that's what a salary-transfer account is. Your account was opened with the express intention of having it deposited there every month. In any case, it's a trivial issue if you're already out.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

jemmlove12 said:


> What is the OP?! I'm new here ..
> 
> I think I will cancel my visa, leave Dubai and try to pay off loan from abroad. I am not too fussed about my eos being frozen and put towards my loan because I want to pay it off anyway and I have funds otherwise to help with my move to oz!
> 
> There are many contradicting answers across all the threads relating and when you try to google for official answers again it is only forum threads that are shown. Annoying.


And on a lighter note - OP means Original Poster


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

jemmlove12 said:


> Thank you to everyone for clarifying the "can I leave without closing my bank account" query - I can see we finally got the answer.
> 
> To keep heads up I think I will go with the option of agreeing with my employer that my EOS will be paid to me in cheque form and leave Dubai with no missed payments on my account and continue paying and hopefully my bank will be none the wiser of my whereabouts! As I have read a lot the bank don't actually question anything unless you start to miss payments which i have not done and will make sure I will not do. Fingers crossed and thank you again to everyone commenting.


There's an obligation on your employer to inform the bank that your employment is over. That was clearly mentioned in the employment letter your employer handed you before the bank approves your loan.

I don't believe any employer would risk to get blacklisted with a bank no matter how strong the relationship with the employee is.

My thoughts, the OP will receive her April's salary and leave Dubai without notifying anyone and will leave behind her EOSB.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The only problem I foresee though is that with your company knowing you're leaving the country, would they still be prepared to help you? Because should they cancel your visa, and hole your EOSB until you've left and then something happens and the payments aren't kept up etc, (not saying you wouldn't) then that's a black mark against them and they could get into trouble with it.

The only reason my last employer did this for me, is they knew I wasn't leaving the country and would still be here to deal with it.

Maybe just something to be mindful of. And I said before, because it's Australia, they'll want clearance letters from everyone.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Maybe just something to be mindful of.


You've been here too long, now kindly do the needful.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> You've been here too long, now kindly do the needful.....


er no. Being mindful is a VERY British saying.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> er no. Being mindful is a VERY British saying.


"Beat me on the bottom with a Woman's Weekly".....

As Victoria Wood RIP, sang....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> "Beat me on the bottom with a Woman's Weekly".....
> 
> As Victoria Wood RIP, sang....


Personally I think 'Bend me backwards on a Hostess Trolley' is my favourite line


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Personally I think 'Bend me backwards on a Hostess Trolley' is my favourite line


Weirdly enough, these lines make me think of you:-

Be drastic
Gymnastic
Wear your baggy Y-fronts with the loose elastic


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

Just ask your boss or company PRO as to which documents are required when cancelling your visa. see if they require you to produce a clearance letter from the bank, if they do then your best option is to run away without closing your bank account and loans OR Pay them off by taking money from someone else.

Get a police clearance certificate from Dubai police before you decide to go rogue ... the police clearance certificate is valid for 3 months and will come in handy if required by Australian authorities to check your history ....

Last time I left UAE, my bank account was open and it had around 30K in it and no liabilities. They eventually closed it after I took out the money while I was abroad. All banks are required to collect Emirates ID card from customers on periodic basis and I am sure they request you to provide a new copy of EID when it expires ... so be mindful of that ....

Also note that if you don't pay your loan then they keep charging you exorbitant amount of interest and it does not take long before 100 K becomes a Million .... the loans never die in Dubai .... 

Best of luck with your move to Australia, its a wonderful place


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

*Just a suggestion ...*

Ask a friend or someone close to you who has a loan (mostly everyone has a loan in Dubai) to go to the bank and tell them that they have been asked to resign. They are planning to go back to the UK and have a job offer. Can he/she keep the bank account open and repay the loan while overseas and would the bank have any issues with it ....

You will know the reaction of the bank pretty soon and can figure out what will happen to you ...

My guess is that the economic situation of the region is kind of bleak so they would not take a risk with you .... I leave it up to you as to what decision to take ...

Some people are risk averse and some are risk takers, you also need to evaluate your options ... Its better to be in a better negotiate position . I am sure if you call the bank from Australia in a couple of months and tell them that you want to settle the loan, they will not say no or send Interpol after you .... I think they would be quite happy and you will hold most of the negotiating cards in your hand, right now its the other way round .....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Are you still here OP?:

Jeez, if so you're a muppet!


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Are you still here OP?:
> 
> Jeez, if so you're a muppet!


Yes - I have not yet handed in my notice - we are talking June / July - I am just preparing in advance


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

jawadrana said:


> Ask a friend or someone close to you who has a loan (mostly everyone has a loan in Dubai) to go to the bank and tell them that they have been asked to resign. They are planning to go back to the UK and have a job offer. Can he/she keep the bank account open and repay the loan while overseas and would the bank have any issues with it ....
> 
> You will know the reaction of the bank pretty soon and can figure out what will happen to you ...
> 
> ...


Yes so basically I am better being out the country and working negotiating from there to pay back than to be still in the UAE with no job in jail figuring how the hell I'll pay it back..


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

jawadrana said:


> Just ask your boss or company PRO as to which documents are required when cancelling your visa. see if they require you to produce a clearance letter from the bank, if they do then your best option is to run away without closing your bank account and loans OR Pay them off by taking money from someone else.
> 
> Get a police clearance certificate from Dubai police before you decide to go rogue ... the police clearance certificate is valid for 3 months and will come in handy if required by Australian authorities to check your history ....
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I will definitely continue to pay in Australia I just hope they will let me leave. Thanks for the clearance letter advice too!


----------



## jemmlove12 (Mar 20, 2012)

ThunderCat said:


> There's an obligation on your employer to inform the bank that your employment is over. *That was clearly mentioned in the employment letter your employer handed you before the bank approves your loan.*
> 
> I don't believe any employer would risk to get blacklisted with a bank no matter how strong the relationship with the employee is.
> 
> My thoughts, the OP will receive her April's salary and leave Dubai without notifying anyone and will leave behind her EOSB.


My bank did not request any documents what so ever from my employer except my contract and salary confirmation letter. Unless they did it without my knowledge. Or are these the documents you mean?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I started out with an HSBC ordinary account, opened with the help of my employer so a company account chap called into the office on my first day and did all the paperwork and two days later I got a CC and DD card. The cheque book arrived once the Residency was sorted out.

At some point I got an HSBC Premier account so I am not sure if that is any different to the original account. When I left and my final salary payment was made along with my gratuity, nothing happened. My employer is a stickler for local regulations so I can be 100% sure they would have notified the authorities. No account suspension, no limit change etc and things have not altered at all. I have been gradually reducing the balance week after week and no warnings or anything. Since then I have been in/out of the UAE several times without difficulty.

I plan on leaving the account open and maybe closing it down from abroad once the final payments are taken for Salik etc. So how do you find out if you have a Salary transfer type of account ?


----------



## USinDXB (Jun 1, 2016)

@OP - any update on this issue?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

crt454 said:


> The UAE has Interpol around the world, you can run but you cant hide, there have been many cases where people have been caught in Europe and Asia, sent back to the uae to pay a fine and serve jail time.


You are talking absolute rubbish!


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

crt454 said:


> i take it you are already tried but failed and learned the hard way?? why would you contradict??


Tried and failed what? And I'm definitely not learned (two syllables). So please state your case.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Let's try not to let this thread devolve into an insult match. Yes the subject matter is a llittle contentious but can be debated without insult or injury.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

crt454 said:


> The UAE has Interpol around the world, you can run but you cant hide, there have been many cases where people have been caught in Europe and Asia, sent back to the uae to pay a fine and serve jail time.





Stevesolar said:


> You are talking absolute rubbish!


Yep, complete and utter rubbish, Interpol has no legal authority, it is a private company that is basically a depository for member countries who pay them to in effect advertise "People of interest".

I do wish some posters would do their homework before spouting such utter claptrap.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

crt454 said:


> I understand the truth hurts, but this is the reality.


Are you Donald Trump as your version of reality seems at odds with the actual facts.

If you insist you are right, lets see a link to an actual example - just one will do.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My understanding is this, according to the latest laws, even if the bank is notified that it is your final salary transfer, unless you miss 3 consecutive payments on liabilities to the bank, they have no legal right to freeze an account. This is as per Central bank regulations.

I am more than happy for someone to tell me I am wrong and the rules have changed yet again


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> they have no legal right to freeze an account. This is as per Central bank regulations.


I wouldnt presume to tell you what the law say and what the regulations may be.

But it still happens and thats what matters. Reality trumps intent every time.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

crt454 said:


> The UAE has Interpol around the world, you can run but you cant hide, there have been many cases where people have been caught in Europe and Asia, sent back to the uae to pay a fine and serve jail time.


:lol:

Does INTERPOL send agents around the world to arrest people?

No, the INTERPOL General Secretariat does not send officers into countries to arrest individuals. All investigations and arrests in each INTERPOL ﻿member country are carried out by the national police in accordance with national laws. Each member country has an INTERPOL ﻿National Central Bureau(NCB) which is staffed by highly-trained law enforcement officers and acts as a designated contact point for the General Secretariat and other member countries.

Any arrests are made by national law enforcement in accordance with national laws.

Source


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Does INTERPOL send agents around the world to arrest people?
> 
> ...


 Such a shame to destroy an urban UAE myth with fact


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Such a shame to destroy an urban UAE myth with fact


I think someone has been watching too many Jackie Chan movies where the plot uses Interpol as an excuse as to why a Chinese cop is running all over Europe carrying a gun in search of Chinese bad guys


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> My understanding is this, according to the latest laws, even if the bank is notified that it is your final salary transfer, unless you miss 3 consecutive payments on liabilities to the bank, they have no legal right to freeze an account. This is as per Central bank regulations.
> 
> I am more than happy for someone to tell me I am wrong and the rules have changed yet again


True, UNLESS you have a loan or credit cards, in which case they are allowed to freeze your account, so that you can only make basic transactions. They freeze the final payment to use it to either pay off outstanding amounts, of use towards payments. This is relaxed once you have a new visa stamped in your passport. If not, they expect full repayment. I speak from first hand experience on this one.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

crt454 said:


> The UAE has Interpol around the world, you can run but you cant hide, there have been many cases where people have been caught in Europe and Asia, sent back to the uae to pay a fine and serve jail time.


What nonsense. Interpol only get involved in giant criminal cases involving millions.

The ONLY thing banks can do, is employ an international debt collection agency - who have zero power or authority to force you to pay and the most they can do is make all sorts of empty threats.


----------



## assid (May 26, 2011)

jemmlove12 said:


> Thank you for this. I will definitely continue to pay in Australia I just hope they will let me leave. Thanks for the clearance letter advice too!


Just wondering if you could take a loan in Australia / your home location, to pay this one off.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Interpol thing is rooted in truth but it stopped being the case in 2012. Nothing involving secret agents or any of that crap, just notices at immigration controls of member nations.

The UAE had the most Interpol red notices globally, almost entirely due to debts. When a flag comes up it needs to be honoured, only later does it become obvious that most of them were pointless time wasters.

UAE drops Interpol alerts against debt â€˜skippersâ€™ - Banking & Finance - ArabianBusiness.com


----------

